# Dapplepony's days on the ranch



## Dapplepony (Feb 15, 2012)

Welcome to my journal, don't expect too much from it.......

Hello, BYC BudEhs! I see you lurking!

All about my days taking care of *Takes deep breath* Horses, Dogs, Goats, Chickens, and (Wild) Pigeons! (I have WAY too much time on my hands.....) 

As a homeschooler, I have all day to play with goats and chase chickens and ride horses. Exactly. Way too much free time for me! 

*Some stuff you should know about me*

I Homeschool (Duh!)
I am OBSESSED with the Yogscast.
I want Minecraft REALLY REALLY BAD!!!!!!
I have a grand total of 21 animals. (Not counting pigeons...)
I love to sing!
I might not update this every day.
I play on howrse.com
I also play on hi2


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

Dapplepony. Nice to meet you!


----------



## Dapplepony (Feb 17, 2012)

February 17th, 2012

TGIF, man.

Disaster Strikes!

All the dogs were out in the backyard running, playing, the usual craziness, when Dyna started crying. Mom called her in, and she came through the doggy-door on three legs. That's when I walked into the living room. (I was coloring in a picture of a my little pony) Dyna was  slightly shaken, on three legs, but not too bad. Took her to Dr. V, who put her on crate rest for two days. 



Minecraft updates.

Sister and I have been working on blueprints for a tree house tower. So far, so good. Also working on blueprints for the castle/fort/base thing. I think mom and dad are thinking about getting me Minecraft for my Birthday!!!


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 17, 2012)

Pics of your animals would be good.   Especially your three legged crate resting animal.


----------



## Dapplepony (Feb 20, 2012)

Monday, February 20th, 2012

It's monday, monday........

Ick. That single word explains everything. Ick. Just, ick. I had the whole day to work with the baby goat, and what did I do? Nothing. Absolutely, nothing.  

I didn't make a journal entry over the weekend because my friend Arabella came over for a sleepover, and after she left, I was so tired, I was like half dead. We were up 'till 11:30 pm talking.

Jail doggy (Dyna) Is doing much better, thank goodness, although she moans all day long because she's stuck in the crate.  



Plans for the Minecastle have turned into "Let's build our own city inside of half circle made out of glass!" so, plans have taken a HUGE turn and are now more exciting. It's also a whole Cr@p load of work.....City name is currently Redstone City, and somehow, the plans jumped on the crazy train to insanity-ville. -_-


----------

